# Choosing a finish for Bamboo



## jking (Jan 4, 2008)

I am making a couple of pens using Bamboo blanks.  These are intended as gifts for a friend from college & his father.  We've fished & hunted together for several years & I'd like to try to emulate they type of finish you'd see on a bamboo flyrod.  I won't be matching the hexagonal shape, but, I'd like to try to match the hue.

I'll try to locate a picture to give some idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not stain it, let that cure, and finish with lacquer?


----------



## jking (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Why not stain it, let that cure, and finish with lacquer?



I'll have to experiment & see what I can come up with.  Most bamboo fly rods I've seen have an aged look; either yellowed or maybe a light brown stain.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 3, 2008)

I would do a "Google" search on making Bamboo Fly Rods.  Or refurbishing Vintage Bamboo Fly Rods.  I used to do a little re-wrapping of guides and such on saltwater rods and used "Flex Coat" which was a two part epoxy.  Too thick of a coat for pens but I know they used to use Varnish on the older stuff.  When I first started wrapping rods sum 30 years ago Guidbroad used to sell little jars of the stuff.  I believe the varnish finish was the one that yellowed over time.  Good luck

Safe Turning......


----------



## VisExp (Feb 3, 2008)

Would amber shellac give you the hue you are looking for?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 3, 2008)

Lacquer is what is used on bamboo fly rods!! You could "flame" the pen blanks after turning, some rods are flamed. Just hold it over a open flame - carefully just to make it a bit darker brown and not to burn it. Then follow with a good rod lacquer.


----------



## badger (Feb 4, 2008)

I've done a bunch of Bamboo pens, and just the other night I played around with some leather dye.  The bamboo soaked up the dye very well, and I got some really nice effects out of doing a light sanding pass after the stain had a chance to dry.  I finished with CA/Walnut Oil like a normal pen, and it worked just fine.


----------



## BrentK (Feb 9, 2008)

most bamboo rods are finished with what is called permagloss. You can find it at any custom rod supplier if you have any questions you can email me. I havent even turned a pen yet but I do know a few things about custom rods.


----------



## RHossack (Feb 9, 2008)

While most bamboo rods are dipped in spar varnish for the finish,
some of us who refinish old rods use multiple coats of Tru-Oil which can be found in Walmart in the fishing/gun store dept.

It is a polymerized oil that actually cures to a hard protective coating that is used on gun stocks.

While I don't have a pen finished with this I do have a pic of a reel seat insert so you have an idea.  The center is finished with Tru-Oil and the ends are bare. It gives a nice amber glow to the Mesquite in my opinion and would look nice on Bamboo.


----------

